# The following columns are not present in source: transid, locationtransid, locationid, fpuid, machine, player, employee, technician, activity, gameid,



## jackmccarthy (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok I will try to explain this better. 
I am completely green at this powerpivot thing. My source data is a obdc,and before I tried to update data in my database,I had a completely working powerpivot/excel workbook. AFTER UPDATED.
 I have all updated data in all tables except my "transactions table" If I go to powerpivot to the transactions table properties my sql statement is" SELECT * FROM TRANSACTIONS" this is the same statement that was fully working before update. Now when i go to valadate the statement it says "The SQL statement is not valid. There are no columns detected in the statement." I know the data is in my database I checked and its all there. HELP...HELP


----------



## pete234 (Feb 8, 2013)

If you go to design and table properties do you show any data in the source? Or does it fail?
If you check existing connections can you go back to the query and make sure it hasn't renamed itself, I mean the source data.
I've had this happen when working excel to excel but not sure if it can happen in odbc.
What about trying to make a new connection?


----------

